

Getting in the Chrome Web Store is ridiculously easy - ByteMuse
http://www.bytemuse.com/2011/07/getting-in-the-chrome-web-store-easy/

======
superted
I agree, it is very easy to add apps to the web store. How about traffic? I
actually anticipated more visitors from the web store, but I guess that the
throughput comes down to how much visibility the web store has in Chrome.

Btw, one of my apps:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/njopopanmfnbgednbm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/njopopanmfnbgednbmdfbcdhkljbpdca)

